
Did Brexit Make British Retailers Competitive? - crdb
http://www.pricentile.com/article/did-brexit-make-british-retailers-competitive
======
gwern
Well, yeah. That is part of the point of devaluing a currency: it makes
exports more competitive on the world market.

~~~
crdb
It gets more interesting with branded goods which are completely fungible. In
theory they have a global MSRP or at least a globally optimised one, to avoid
arbitrage, and brands get pretty advanced in fighting the grey market (for
example, I read Chanel is now using custom molecules to identify fragrances
destined for different export markets - the invisible ink serial numbers were
too rapidly found and copied).

But the UK MSRP just dropped 10%. I'm looking forward to see how fast the
MSRPs will adjust.

